# nitrate level



## domchilelli (Mar 10, 2012)

My new tank has just finished cycling after 2 weeks, the nitrate level is 10 ppm, can someone tell me what is a safe number and what it should generally stay at.
I want to thank all the help thiis forum provides, this is my first real aquarium done right "I hope" and I owe much of it to this forum, Thanks to all


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Your test kit should have a scale that tells you about the nitrate safety at a given level. Generally if you keep it under 50 or 40 ppm, you should be fine.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> Your test kit should have a scale that tells you about the nitrate safety at a given level. Generally if you keep it under 50 or 40 ppm, you should be fine.


Yep...I try to keep mine under 40ppm but I don't really test anymore....I do 75-80% water changes every 4-5 days so my nitrates stay pretty low.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Somewhere between 10ppm and 20ppm is ideal. With a 50% weekly water change and the right stocking level, that should work perfectly.


----------



## domchilelli (Mar 10, 2012)

I just want to be sure with doing a 50 percent water change weekly, you read so many different opinions, some say that doing to much water change at once is changing the water conditions to rapdly which could be harmful to fish, I a beginner and I know I seem to be going back and forth with this but I just want to get it right , I do not plan on overstocking


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

domchilelli said:


> I just want to be sure with doing a 50 percent water change weekly, you read so many different opinions, some say that doing to much water change at once is changing the water conditions to rapdly which could be harmful to fish, I a beginner and I know I seem to be going back and forth with this but I just want to get it right , I do not plan on overstocking


The best thing I have found is to get into a routine. My routine is 75% or so every 4-5 days....consistent. I don't add anything to the water besides dechlor.

50% once a week may be fine for you depending on your fish load. Routine and stability seem to work well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

domchilelli said:


> some say that doing to much water change at once is changing the water conditions to rapdly which could be harmful to fish


Match the parameters exactly and you can do 100% water change with no harm to the fish. I often do 75% or even 90%. It does not bother the fish at all. My only water change problem happened with cyp fry.


----------



## domchilelli (Mar 10, 2012)

When you say match the paramaters what does that mean exactly


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

domchilelli said:


> When you say match the paramaters what does that mean exactly


Getting the water that is going in close to the same pH and temp as the water already in the tank. Since I add nothing to my water other than prime I can change most of my water anytime I want as long as my temp stays the same. That is what allows me to do 75-80% water changes every 4-5 days without harm to the fish or BB.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

kh and temp.

If you rarely change water, the kh will decrease and the ph may eventually crash. The tap water will be different enough to harm the fish. If you do large, regular water changes to keep nitrates low in a cichlid tank, the only difference between tap and tank water will be temp and chlorine.

If you had a heavily planted tank with few fish, you might rarely change water, and the tap could be different enough to harm them.

I don't let the nitrates go above 20-30 before a water change. I find that if the new water is a little warmer, they sometimes don't react well, but if it's a little colder, they're fine.


----------



## domchilelli (Mar 10, 2012)

So the bottom line is I should do a minumum 0f 50 percent water change weekly or more


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Do however much keeps your nitrate under some value you feel comfortable with, but 50% would be a great place to start.


----------

